# Clear blend basecoat



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Do any of you guys use a clear basecoat as a wet bed in the blend area when spraying silvers or light metalics ? I am trying to get hold of some but don't know its commercial name or which brand is best,neither of the 3 paint suppliers we use sell it so im at a loss really ! Any help folks ? Thanks


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes I use one for difficult colours 

What paint system are you using ? I will find out what the code is 


Its usually a clear binder of the system that you use 


Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

The correct name for it is base coat blender .

T


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks tommy,
Were using mipa solvent basecoat at the mo but may be going water base but not in the very near future mate.
We have a couple of binders on the scheme that goes in when we mix would it be that ? Would be ironic if it was staring me in the face all this time :tumbleweed: lol


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you want to make a solvent blending thinner here's what I used to do years ago for silvers,mix a small amount of clearcoat and add the hardener say 100 grams in total then at a good quality thinner to it so it's 6-1so it's really pissy(I called it sticky thinners) and spray that on the full panel your gona blend the silver into and it will stop you getting cob webbing etc and blend no bother,years since I've done this but it works 100% so 1 part mixed clearcoat and 6 parts decent brand thinners


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers toddy 
I spoke to our paint rep and apparently you can use one of the binders as tommy said but not sure if its thinned down or activated or anything. Lol
Tommy would you know at all mate ? Thanks


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

When we used dupont solvent, blending panels would be sprayed with a blending thinner. I think mipa do one called mipa loser/fade out which is actually a fade out but from memory im sure it can be used as a blender, basically spraying blend panel with neat thinners, and blend basecoat as normal. May be worth trying thinning the binder your paint tech has told you and try it on an old panel see if it works. If not try looking into an equivalent for dupont AK350 blending thinner, as its solvent it should be ok to use with mipa products. :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers andy i will look into that,we do use the loser thinner fade out so could try that on an old door or something


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi mate yup usually your binder in solvent system and use with slow thinners .... slow thinner has more of a burn and stays wet long enough for you to apply base coat ...this would usually be done on last coat blended across diagonal panel ..or while doing drop coat 


Tommy


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers tommy will defo give it a go next silver job :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Just an update folks 
Have tried the clear blend which is just one of the binders mixed 1-1 with thinners on two jobs,i did a very tight blend within one panel on a bmw titan silver and today did a fiesta in the dreaded tonic blue both came out great and the blend was effortless which sometimes can be tricky !
Just wondering guys - do you spray clear blend before every coat of colour or just the first ? I put clear blend before all three coats of colour and it worked really well 👍👍


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

usually first and last coat mate


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok mate cool will give that a try next time bud thanks


----------

